# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- FT Optometrist in San Antonio, TX

## MarcArrington

*Full time Optometry opportunity in San Antonio*
*This optometrist opportunity includes:*
- Full time - 5 days a week, typically no Saturdays
- Base salary $130-150K range plus production bonuses that can add thousands more
- Tech does medical history and pre-test patients
- On average see 3 patients an hour - busy time see 4-6 patients an hour
- Paid time off (PTO) starts at 10 days the 1st year, potentially more
- Full Benefits
*Requirements: O.D*. licensed to practice in TX. Must have great attitude and willing to thrive in a team environment!
Send me your resume/CV today!
Make all inquiries directly through Marc Arrington.  Email: marrington@etsvision.com 
*Phone/Text*: (540) 206-2757

----------

